# كراك Civil 3d 2012



## حسني القاضي (4 مايو 2011)

كراك Civil 3d 2012


----------



## لهون جاف (4 مايو 2011)

لو تفضلت مشكورأ وارسلت لنا كراك ال 64bite 
جازاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## khalil abbas (4 مايو 2011)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (7 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## حسني القاضي (8 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخي اذا كان نظام التشغيل لديك WIN 7 فيجب عليك الضغط كيلك يمين و الذهاب الى Properties و منها نختار Compatibility ثم Compatibility mode و نختار Windows sp3

و بعد ذلك نختار run as administrator


----------



## حسني القاضي (8 مايو 2011)

يا اخي اذا كان نظام التشغيل لديك WIN 7 فيجب عليك الضغط كيلك يمين و الذهاب الى Properties و منها نختار Compatibility ثم Compatibility mode و نختار Windows sp3

و بعد ذلك نختار run as administrator


----------



## مآثري (8 مايو 2011)

ارجو تنزيل رابط للبرنامج


----------



## حسني القاضي (8 مايو 2011)

برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 على هذا الرابط نرجوا من الراغبين فى التنزيل ملئ البيانات حتي يتسني لهم عملية التحميل من موقع اوتوديسك و سوف تبدء عملية التحميل مباشرا بعد ملئ البيانات مع مراعاه عدم غلق صفحة النت حتي تتم عملية التحميل 
http://usa.autodesk.com/civil-3d/trial/


----------



## المساح10 (13 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على الكراك


----------



## stormwater (19 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت اخي الكريم هل تفظلت علينا بالكراك لانه غير موجود في الموضوع . احتاج كراك 2012 - 64bit

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كيتوفان (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ورمضان كريم 
:28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم لو سمحت الكراك غير موجود 
لو سمحت ممكن اعادة وضعه


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم الكراك غير موجود
لو سمحت ممكن وضعه


----------



## maher zeiad (4 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## yamanevan (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## proslee (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على الجهود الرائع :75:


----------



## ahmedslal (3 يناير 2012)

جزا ك الله خيرا


----------



## m_elseefy (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## emadbrnaba (10 مايو 2012)

ماهى أمكانيات الجهاز المناسبه لتحميل برنامج Civil 3d 2013


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (5 يناير 2013)

اين الكراك اخي الكريم


----------



## السيد مرزوق (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** Civil 3d 2012*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد1970 (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: **** Civil 3d 2012*

جزاك الله كل خير​​


----------



## wwc (12 يوليو 2013)

الرجاء تحميل رابط civil 3d 2013 للكراك


----------



## ahmed_90_a (13 يوليو 2013)

تفضل اخي الكريم


----------



## ADCO (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ayadkml (11 أبريل 2015)

احسنت


----------

